# New acquisition



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

Visited my favorite local Salvation Army store yesterday and found an LP (Epic LC 3316) of Chopin selections with Philippe Entremont at the piano in perfect condition. It brought back memories ... particularly of his Tchaikovsky's First with the New York Phil and Leonard Bernstein. One of my first LPs; hard to believe that was some 50 years ago. Tempus fugit, indeed.


----------

